# Strange postfix problem



## retsil (Sep 7, 2008)

I've started using the crontab for doing a few things and the results should be logged though sendmail.

Instead of this I have had my log files flooding with the following messages

8/09/08 7:27:20 AM postfix/postdrop[1668] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/832987.1668: Permission denied 
8/09/08 7:27:21 AM postfix/postdrop[905] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/92570.905: Permission denied 

I ran

sudo /usr/sbin/postfix check

And it said to do

sudo chown root  /private/var/spool/postfix
sudo chgrp _postdrop /private/var/spool/postfix/maildrop

I then ran 

sudo /usr/sbin/postfix set-permissions

Then everything was ok

I have fully restored from TimeMachine recently. Could it have missed something?


----------

